# Wild Camping, Peterculter, Aberdeen



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Am too much of a grumpy old man to faf around with browsers to enable me to enter details on the database but if anyone is interested, I have found the following wild camping site in Peterculter about 8 miles west of Aberdeen along the A93, North Deside Road. ( The irony being it is in the same road and about 100m from where I lived for 10 years and only realised it for what it is during a visit back there a couple of weeks ago  

It is a parking area on what was the old Culter Station platform accessed by entering Station Road East and taking the second turn on left. 
The turning is quite sharp and there a few small overhanging branches that may need to be held back for 3m high vans and I wouldn't recommend it as suitable for vans >6m long. However it seems to be used only rarely as a car park and I wouldn't think the locals would object to the odd van or two as the site is well screened, The site can be seen on StreetView. 
There is a frequent bus service 200m away on the North Deeside Road for Abererdeen to the east or Banchory, Aboyne and Ballater to the west
Address; Station Road East, Peterculter, Aberdeen AB14 0PT
GPS; N 57deg, 05.418' W 002deg, 14.679'


----------

